
TopHN – When you have time for only one Hacker News story - montystar
https://tophn.org/
======
bbx
I tend to use [http://hckrnews.com/](http://hckrnews.com/) and only display
the top 10 stories.

What I particularly like is the day-split, the high density of information,
and the color coding: orange means "Still on the homepage" and grey means
"Already visited" (which applies to both the story _and_ the comments).

------
nostalgeek
What I'd like to see is, instead of a wide range of topics displayed on the
same page, unsorted and un-categorized, a tool that would only display the
topics I'm interested in. For instance I don't want to read about politics on
HN, only computer science, so an app that would auto-tag/filter links
depending on the source/content would be welcome. To me that's the biggest
flaw of HN, having to go through pages of link to only get what I'm interested
in is painful.

~~~
jaseemabid
You just described subreddits.

------
latte
I wish there was a service that shows HN pages with short previews of the
linked stories included so that you had more info to decide whether to click
the link, or go straight to the comments, or skip the story altogether.

~~~
mateja
This may suit your needs [http://hn.premii.com/](http://hn.premii.com/)

------
Flimm
Don't forget
[https://news.ycombinator.com/best](https://news.ycombinator.com/best)

~~~
bringtheaction
What’s the difference between that and the front page? Is it like the
difference between the “top” and “best” algorithms that Reddit use? How do
these algorithms differ specifically on HN?

~~~
ChrisSD
A cursory observation suggests "Top" prioritises the last 24 hours so has low
rated but new items. "Best" seems to look at what's been popular in the last
three days.

------
amelius
Why not just sort the topics of the last n hours by some criterion? Then you
can choose how many stories you read depending on the amount of time you have.

The criterion could be simple (e.g. amount of upvotes), or it could be based
on personal interests (e.g. collaborative filtering).

~~~
jventura
Something like [https://hn.algolia.com](https://hn.algolia.com)?

~~~
rayascott
This is what I use. It's such a useful tool. I'm surprised Ycominator don't
add it as a feature.

Most popular over the last 24 hours?
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=last24h&type=story)

~~~
tim333
I guess YC like to support Algolia as it's a YC company
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14514389](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14514389)

------
ClassyJacket
I actually have a use case for this: I try to ban myself from browsing
websites because I think it ruins my attention span. Particularly, reading all
the headlines so quickly. This is why I quit reddit entirely. But sometimes I
have some time to kill and still need something to read, so going straight to
the top HN story is nice. Suggestion: add a way to scroll to the next story,
but still only show one at a time.

------
hawski
There is [http://n-gate.com/](http://n-gate.com/) if one wants a week's worth
top stories with a bit of commentary.

~~~
bringtheaction
Their security check captcha doesn’t load for me.

~~~
Kiro
The comment explaining why is dead so I'm pasting it here:

"If you visit from HN, the site displays a webshit parody. Otherwise it's text
only and loads very fast."

